# turbo ratings



## jnr_chin (Dec 7, 2004)

i am offered a tdo5 turbo i would like to know which is better can i get some ratings as to hp, psi's, strength, etc

tdo5=
t3/t4=
t3=
t4=

i am not sure the trim levels of the turbo so can i get a bit of variation. eg. If the t3 has a 30 or 60 trim can i get the specs for both levels.

by the way this will be going on a rb20det engine


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

That tdo5 is to small. Would be ok for low boost. Plus you need a custom manifold and j pipe. like you said it would depend on trim and size(a/r).
The T3 and T3/T4 hybrid is probly best but you need to do the math for trim size to see what would work for your intended use. Search NPM for the math and plug your own no#'s. But what they used should be close(sr20).


----------



## jnr_chin (Dec 7, 2004)

SXSENIS said:


> That tdo5 is to small. Would be ok for low boost. Plus you need a custom manifold and j pipe. like you said it would depend on trim and size(a/r).
> The T3 and T3/T4 hybrid is probly best but you need to do the math for trim size to see what would work for your intended use. Search NPM for the math and plug your own no#'s. But what they used should be close(sr20).


thaNX A LOT FOR THE INFO

COULD U BE MORE SPECIFIC ABOUT THE NPM I CANT FIND IT


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

I did the calculations for a 2 liter engine and superimposed them on several T3 turbo maps in this post.

Lew


----------

